# another blue bird day



## oldetymee (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been out of the waterfowl loop for some time but son is at a great age and we have been hunting pymatuming for the past week and a private swamp today.I can never remember this many bluebird days in a row not seeing anything flying. Kicked up some mallards in the swamp but that was it for the week.Not looking for any spots just wondering if its been the same across the board for most of you. Have not even seen a wood duck.I know its been warm up until now but didn't expect it this bad. Anyone experience the same bad luck


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

after 40 yrs of hunting them i quit from lack of fowl although geese are very abundant. and not from the lack of trying. too many bluebird days spent afield getting retinas burned out from glare. hope it gets better for you. surprised that marsh did not provide some action unless it has been shot out already.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of woodies and shot a mallard last night and a pair of mallards this mornn

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

there's some migratory mallards down around the ladue area...they didn't decoy but we saw them...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I,ve seen a few woodies but not like in yrs past they would buzz you at first light, thought maybe with last weeks cold front and some snow might have pushed them out, it has been a bit slow..


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Seen lots of woodies where I've been around central ohio. We've only managed six though. Only seen a handful of mallards...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

A lot of activity in the LEMZ just sucks to have this split when the weather starts cooperating. Look forward to the opening of the split for some more birds!


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Freyed Knot and myself used to hunt together quite a bit back in the day. We traveled all over Ohio chasing them Dam Ducks. Ohio is a very tough area to hunt waterfowl. We still had fun. but nothing beats Arkansas rice field hunting the amount of birds you see in a morning is closed to what you see in Ohio in a season.
I miss the cameraderie of waterfowl hunting but I dont miss all the bluebird days we have here in Ohio with nothing flying.
Good Luck to all the Waterfowlers out there and be safe.
Ducksdemise
Retired Waterfowler


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

I have hunted waterfowl for over 30 years in Ohio and no doubt the quality of hunting has went down greatly. It seems every year they claim it is another record hatch and ducks will be every where, but we seldom seem them in record numbers. We have as many blue bird days every year pretty much, you have to keep hunting. What we don't have is as many ducks every year, they continue to decline at least in the area I hunt. Even on perfect weather days few ducks show up. Back in the late 70s and early 80s we saw 10x the birds and killed all we wanted, even during the 3 duck limit and 30 day seasons years. Back in the 70s I remember the point system and you could kill 10 bills a day and actually do it fairly easily. Now if I kill 10 a season I'm doing good. Yeah we kill more geese and a few more mallards but overall it is nothing like it used to be. If we are lucky we get 1 or 2 days a year that I would call duck hunting, the other days I would call it wasting time.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Agree 100% well said


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

all the ducks show up in January after the end of season anyway.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish you'd all give up so I don't have so much competition on public water  It wasn't a bad first split for me. I shot my 6 duck mixed bag limit twice, and didn't get skunked a single morning. Definitely a wider variety than ever for the first 2 weeks, mallards, wood ducks, gadwalls, greenwing teal, shovelers, ring necks, ruddy ducks, geese, a red head, canvasback, blue bill and a goldeneye were all shot out of our boat. That's 11 different species of duck. It might not be North Dakota but it wasn't bad overall.


----------

